# Need a solution for a power bank mount



## YRDDFy74 (Jul 8, 2020)

So I've got this jump starter battery pack which I'm going to try and hack to work with LED turn signals by splitting the micro USB cable for connection points. Got the turn signals, handlebar switches, relay, light holders, extra cable etc. Should be a doddle...I hope 😂
I need some way of having it on the bike whilst being easily removable for charging.
Position wise I'm thinking the two screw points under the seat seems like a good spot as it keeps it out of the rain.
Some kind of harddrive disc tray with round rubber clamps which nudge the device up and hold it firmly inside would be perfect.
Has anyone done anything remotely similar and/or has any solution which I can easily buy? My gut says I'm going to have to go full custom here.
This is the the power bank -
https://m.audew.com/Audew-2000A-Peak-20000mAh-Car-Jump-Starter-for-Any-Gas-Engine-or-Up-To-8_5L-Diesel-Engine-with-LCD-Power-Display-p-100058.html
Sal


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

What ebike are you trying to put this on? Most ebikes have 1 extra port on the motor that can supply power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

YRDDFy74 said:


> So I've got this jump starter battery pack which I'm going to try and hack to work with LED turn signals by splitting the micro USB cable for connection points. Got the turn signals, handlebar switches, relay, light holders, extra cable etc. Should be a doddle...I hope 😂
> I need some way of having it on the bike whilst being easily removable for charging.
> Position wise I'm thinking the two screw points under the seat seems like a good spot as it keeps it out of the rain.
> Some kind of harddrive disc tray with round rubber clamps which nudge the device up and hold it firmly inside would be perfect.
> ...


I'd probably 3D print an adapter than went between the power bank and my bike frame and accomodated their respective shape(s), then put some adhesive rubber pads, and then retain it with a couple velcro straps.


----------



## YRDDFy74 (Jul 8, 2020)

I own Super73.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, you just bought it didn't you. I remember your post from Endless Sphere forum. You wont have much luck here, they are all mostly store bought ebikes here, with a random kit post thrown in every now and then for good measure, every so often.

A quick removable custom battery, is hard to do. Can use bottle cage bosses if your Super73 has any, but nothing off the shelf, you need a 3d printer or some fabrication skills. Can just throw the battery into a basket or bag then theres vibrations and bouncing, velcro would make it easily removable.

If you look at the major independant online DIY ebike stores, like some have mentioned Luna Cycle in other threads, sometimes they have a bracket, I know the one store in Canada has one for Ezee kit. But your talking some hackenstein power bank chop shop battery so nothing off the shelf, you need to think out side the box, buy some velcro, make a mount or whatever.


----------

